# Where to buy white doors?



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

I want to buy about 4 white doors and 4 white doors with glass. Leroy Merlin has a poor choices and I think the prices are high. 

Can anybody give me an idea where to buy white doors in Spain?

It looks the prices for the doors are better in UK. 

I plan to buy all the tiles,all the doors and windows myself.Then we just pay the labour cost.

Thanks


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Sandraw719 said:


> I want to buy about 4 white doors and 4 white doors with glass. Leroy Merlin has a poor choices and I think the prices are high.
> 
> Can anybody give me an idea where to buy white doors in Spain?
> 
> ...


Prices for doors ARE a lot cheaper in the UK - anything made of wood is expensive in Spain. Before we put our house in the UK up for sale we replaced all our internal doors with white softwood ones and only paid about £50 each including having them fitted.

I had 4 4-panel softwood ones supplied (stained to the preferred colour) and fitted by a local carpenter here and paid €1,400! I could have bought slightly cheaper ones but not by much.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sandraw719 said:


> I want to buy about 4 white doors and 4 white doors with glass. Leroy Merlin has a poor choices and I think the prices are high.
> 
> Can anybody give me an idea where to buy white doors in Spain?
> 
> ...


Try local suppliers. Leroy Merlin is a French chain I think. Google puertas + whatever town you're in (which people will need to know anyway if they are to give you more ideas). However, I agree with Lynn - doors are not cheap


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> Prices for doors ARE a lot cheaper in the UK - anything made of wood is expensive in Spain. Before we put our house in the UK up for sale we replaced all our internal doors with white softwood ones and only paid about £50 each including having them fitted.
> 
> I had 4 4-panel softwood ones supplied (stained to the preferred colour) and fitted by a local carpenter here and paid €1,400! I could have bought slightly cheaper ones but not by much.


Can we buy some doors and windows in uk and ship them to Spain?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Sandraw719 said:


> Can we buy some doors and windows in uk and ship them to Spain?


I guess you could buy doors in the UK but I can't imagine the additional transportation cost would make it a viable option.

You are unlikely to save money by buying these things yourself, and it may even cost you more in the long run. 

If you buy things and they don't fit or are unsuitable, the responsibilty lies with you to buy a replacement. 

If something is damaged, there will be be problems, as the joiner is likely to say it was damaged when you gave it to him - if he supplies the goods it's his problem whatever.

If something develops a fault later, the joiner will blame the items you bought - if he supplies the goods it's his problem whatever.

The joiner can probably buy at cheaper trade prices than you who will pay retail prices. Even if he builds in a little profit you will be no worse off. If you buy the goods, he will still need to build a little profit into his price - no one works for nothing.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Sandraw719 said:


> Can we buy some doors and windows in uk and ship them to Spain?


I suppose you could but if, and only if, all the doors are the exact standard sizes. Mine certainly weren't, each one had to be manufactured to very precise measurements. Plus, as Brocher says, the costs of getting them here is likely to cancel out most, if not all, the savings.

We have always found when ordering anything like this in Spain that even if we take our own measurements to the supplier, they insist on coming round to take their own so as to be absolutely sure they are right. That way, if any problems do arise, it's their responsibility to put them right or supply replacements, not yours.

Although doors are expensive, we've found most other building materials much cheaper in Spain, so it does even out really. Tiles, for example - I bought some Porcelanosa ones for my kitchen which were €21 per sqm here. The same ones were on sale in the UK for £45 per sqm, and that was when £1 = €1.50. Bathroom fittings, cement, plaster, plumbing fittings, all are a lot cheaper here, or so my OH tells me!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You don't say where in Spain you are. What you do is ask locally who makes doors. You will probably find that there are two or three carpenters/joiners (assuming you are looking for wooden doors) locally. You then go to their premises and look at their workmanship. Ask them to come round to quote for making and installing the doors. You will be surprised at how inexpensive they will be and the craftsman will do all the sorting out for you and take all responsibility for making sure that you are satisfied with what you get.

The plus side is you will be supporting the local economy - very important in this day and age. It will also increase your standing in the local community as being an incomer who supports the local community.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you want white doors you are presumably after polyurethane rather than wood? Otherwise you would just get unvarnished ones and paint them.

Brico Depot has a good range and is cheaper than Leroys.

Puertas | Brico Depôt


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Bricomart


----------



## garrythomos (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello ! You may visit Discountdoorsus.com to buy nearly all types of doors such as wood doors, steel doors, patio doors and much more at affordable prices. Thanks for the share!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

garrythomos said:


> Hello ! You may visit Discountdoorsus.com to buy nearly all types of doors such as wood doors, steel doors, patio doors and much more at affordable prices. Thanks for the share!


They are in USA, not a lot of good to somebody living in Spain.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... and, the original post was over a year ago. So, she's probably found a solution by now without 'popping over' to USA!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Here in Ireland the process is a lot simpler.

As well as door stores we have aperture outlets where you can buy any size hole then just get a door to match it. Makes things a lot easier


----------

